

Thoughts on Mercurial and Git - tarekmoz
http://gregoryszorc.com/blog/2013/05/12/thoughts-on-mercurial-%28and-git%29/

======
synparb
The mindshare issue concerning the size of Github and the momentum that gives
Git seems to be the largest barrier to Mercurial in a lot of ways. I can't
really imagine Github supporting both hg and git in the way that Bitbucket
does, mostly because it doesn't have to.

------
Ziomislaw
TL;DR: "Mercurial was worse than git, because I tried to use it as git and
didn't read any documentation"

